

Everything that is wrong with bookmarks - gnosis
http://www.matusiak.eu/numerodix/blog/index.php/2011/02/15/everything-that-is-wrong-with-bookmarks

======
carussell
_This kind of situation is standard silo behavior. By making the import
feature so mediocre, the browser vendor would pretty much ensure that the user
would not switch browsers without paying a high price for it._

This simply does not hold up. The high price for a shoddy import feature is
paid by the vendor of the browser the user is switching to. There might be a
valid point if the discussion were about a shoddy _export_ feature.

 _And yet, bookmark sync is yet more silo behavior: you can sync your
bookmarks from Opera to Opera, but not from Opera to Firefox._

But the converse doesn't hold true. Mozilla's Sync is a documented, open API
with several people having implemented their own servers, even, and you can
use stuff like Firefox Home to access your synced data with mobile Safari.

 _I’ve come all this way without mentioning just about the most glaring
problem that bookmarks have: bad page titles. … Quite apart from the length
problem, web sites often prefer to give articles catchy titles rather than
descriptive ones._

Or worse, setting the title text to something which isn't a title at all,
i.e., clever web developers who abuse the title element by just regarding it
as the text that appears in the tab.

